# Help with cbs.log



## andyw80 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have run sfc/scannow as admin and found errors but cannot fix. I have my CBS log but it is too big to post here. How can I get it to you so you can look at it and let me know what the errors are. Please let me know and thanks for your help.

Running windows 7 64 bit on custom pc..If you need any specs let me know as well...

Thanks for your time..


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Do you mean Check Disk as Sfc /scannow just checks your system files?


----------



## andyw80 (Jan 20, 2011)

I am sorry I dont understand your post. I am asking for somebody to look at my cbs.log and see what the errors are as I cannot make heads or tails of it..


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Just compress the log file with Winzip or Winrar and upload it to this post.


----------



## andyw80 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks..Here is log file. Any help is greatly appreciated!!!!!!


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

You said "I have run sfc/scannow as admin and found errors but cannot fix"

It usually asks for you to put the Operating Disc in so it can replace the files that are damaged or missing.


----------



## andyw80 (Jan 20, 2011)

it does not say that...just says windows resource cannot fix corrupt files. Please see cbs.log..

any clue?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Do you have the Operating disc...if so put it in the CD drive and run "sfc /scannow" again


----------



## andyw80 (Jan 20, 2011)

that doesn't work...can somebody check out the cbs.log and tell me what you think?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

What problems are you having that you run a sfc scannow?

"That didn't work"

what did it say...more info so we can help you.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The operating system disk is not needed in Vista or 7. All files can be replaced as needed from their hard-linked counterparts in the Windows SxS folder. No disk is needed for SFC.

But many errors found by SFC require a reboot for replacement. Those are named in the PendingFileRenameOperations key of the registry. Reboot to complete the operation.

Any other "errors" can be ignored. The files so-classified are not files that the OS needs to run properly, but often simply unmovable files like the index.dat's.

What is the problem you are having with your machine that you are attempting to solve in this way?

Files that belong to other programs and not Windows are not affected in any way by SFC. Did you run the SFC offline when Windows was not running? If you do, all needed files can be replaced.

(In any case, the cbs.log is of no use to you. The files named cannot be replaced by you, either.)


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Is your computer behaving erratically? Are you getting error popups? Are you getting blue screens? I did look at the log and there are literally hundreds of failed packages pointing to "WindowsUpdateAgent" for example;



> Failed to internally open package. [HRESULT = 0x800f0805 - CBS_E_INVALID_PACKAGE]
> 2011-08-11 18:23:55, Info CBS Session: 30169205_1536183279 initialized by client WindowsUpdateAgent.


If your computer is giving you issues I would run a *Repair Install* and see if it resolves the issues. And then run *sfc /scannow* again "With Admin privileges" and see if you have the same problem.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Whatever the problem is, we can help you with it if you tell us what it is. The log is not the way to fix anything, really.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I see you have started four new threads after this one, regarding BSOD issues. Have you tried the Repair Install suggested above by Lance1?


----------



## andyw80 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes I have..Did not help


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I've closed all of your other threads which are similar and you marked them all solved so I don't know what you were trying to accomplish. If you still need help then post your dump files here and continue only in this thread.


----------



## andyw80 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ok , Will do. Sorry if I upset anybody.. Wasn't trying to..


----------

